# Work Pants/Jeans



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nschtib said:


> Right now I wear regular wranglers and they seem to limit my range of motion and movement, as I'm sure some of you have experienced. Do I get the loose fitting style? I have one pair of carhartt pants that I LOVE but they were a gift and I can't find them for cheaper than the high $30's and I'm looking for pants closer to $25. Any recommendations? I like more pockets, but I don't like looking unprofessional or scrappy. (Keep in mind I'm a thinner relatively fit guy).


Get these, *Made In The USA* ...:thumbup:


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

I was about to say that! xD


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Nschtib said:


> Right now I wear regular wranglers and they seem to limit my range of motion and movement, as I'm sure some of you have experienced. Do I get the loose fitting style? I have one pair of carhartt pants that I LOVE but they were a gift and I can't find them for cheaper than the high $30's and I'm looking for pants closer to $25. Any recommendations? I like more pockets, but I don't like looking unprofessional or scrappy. (Keep in mind I'm a thinner relatively fit guy).


Get real, you are not going to find a quality jean $25.00.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

My wife just gets me cheap jeans and I go through them every year. 
When a pair wears out, get a new pair. 
If they don't fit me right, I tell her and they are replaced. 
I bought a pair of Nikes last November and that's the first piece of clothing I have personally bought for 10 years.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Roundhouse - made in USA


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I wear relaxed fitting carpenter pants. You gotta have room to move.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Nschtib said:


> Right now I wear regular wranglers and they seem to limit my range of motion and movement, as I'm sure some of you have experienced. Do I get the loose fitting style? I have one pair of carhartt pants that I LOVE but they were a gift and I can't find them for cheaper than the high $30's and I'm looking for pants closer to $25. Any recommendations? I like more pockets, but I don't like looking unprofessional or scrappy. (Keep in mind I'm a thinner relatively fit guy).


I know that these are more than you want to pay, but the quality is worth it.
The mobility is very good since they have a gusset in the crotch.
They advertise them as ballroom pants.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/work-pants-for-men.aspx


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

Hmm those look pretty legit.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

SparksMcGee said:


> and 2.5 times the price he wants to pay for pants... :whistling2:


Yeah! But they'll last 3 times longer...:yes:


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Nom Deplume said:


> I know that these are more than you want to pay, but the quality is worth it.
> The mobility is very good since they have a gusset in the crotch.
> They advertise them as ballroom pants.
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-pants/work-pants-for-men/work-pants-for-men.aspx


These are the only ones I buy, the Flex Firehose from Duluth Trading.

I get the Carpenter versions, they have large pockets for your smart phone on both sides, key clip hook, tape measure clip, and if you spill water on them itbeads up and then and rolls off. 

You will not find a more comfortable pair of durable pants.:thumbup:


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I wear Carhartt jeans


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

Quick question, I'm a size 30 waist and for the flex pants they only have 32 and up, do they fit tight for their sizes? 

I just ordered a brand new pair off of eBay for $25 so if I like them I'll probably get more.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I just buy cheap double front work jeans with suspender buttons from amazon, I get a year out of $30 or so so thats pretty good. Yeah I could pay more and get more wear but caulk and grease stains are still going to mark them.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

chewy said:


> but caulk and grease stains are still going to mark them.


Gross :laughing:

I get the cheap $13.00 Walmart or Cosco jeans and toss when I get the hole in the knees


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Nschtib said:


> Right now I wear regular wranglers and they seem to limit my range of motion and movement, as I'm sure some of you have experienced. Do I get the loose fitting style? I have one pair of carhartt pants that I LOVE but they were a gift and I can't find them for cheaper than the high $30's and I'm looking for pants closer to $25. Any recommendations? I like more pockets, but I don't like looking unprofessional or scrappy. (Keep in mind I'm a thinner relatively fit guy).


No offense, but have you heard the phrase "you get what you pay for"? If you are paying Wal-Mart prices, you are going to get Wal-Mart quality jeans. 

I have been buying these and have had a rear pocket rip off on me, after hanging an impact from it and getting caught on something. I have sprung for two different pairs of Duluth Flex firehose pants. One pair has a few holes in it, after a year of use. Most durable pants I have ever owned were US made Carhartt duck, double front jeans, which cost me ~$60 at Cabela's.

At $25, you are pissing up a tree to find good fitting jeans that are going to last.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

I second Roundhouse.


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

So I got my Duluth ballroom jeans. Super comfy and flexible, but it's because they fit like a tent. I'm in pretty good shape, not fat, not skinny, but these things are huge. The reviews said slimming and things of that kind and I feel like I just went to the thrift shop and bought super baggy jeans.


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Nschtib said:


> So I got my Duluth ballroom jeans. Super comfy and flexible, but it's because they fit like a tent. I'm in pretty good shape, not fat, not skinny, but these things are huge. The reviews said slimming and things of that kind and I feel like I just went to the thrift shop and bought super baggy jeans.


Send 'em back. Duluth accepts returns and exchanges with no questions asked. They call it the no bull guarantee.


----------



## Nschtib (Dec 10, 2014)

I know but I still need some good pants!  If those were just slimmer they would be perfect


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Nschtib said:


> I know but I still need some good pants!  If those were just slimmer they would be perfect


Could you exchange for a smaller size? I had the opposite problem. I had to get bigger waist, but a shorter inseam the first time I bought pants from duluth.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Nschtib said:


> So I got my Duluth ballroom jeans. Super comfy and flexible, but it's because they fit like a tent. I'm in pretty good shape, not fat, not skinny, but these things are huge. The reviews said slimming and things of that kind and I feel like I just went to the thrift shop and bought super baggy jeans.


You got the "Ballroom" jeans, they are going to fit like a tent. 

Exchange those and get the DuluthFlex Fire Hose Carpenter pants Catalog #18101. I have about 8 pair of these. These are awsome. I have the advantage to go to one of the stores and try stuff out before buying rather than catalog surfing. :thumbup:


----------

